# Raised Rubber/Vinyl Lettering



## JThomas (Apr 6, 2011)

Help,,,,can anyone help.... I have been contacted by a Reunion that is trying to mimick a t-shirt from the 1990s.... The shirt they are trying to mimick is a Sean John shirt - that had raised either vinyl or rubber lettering. They want to put their school name on a shirt in a similar fashion but I dont have a clue where to get the lettering from or what is the best way to adhere the lettering to the shirts....any help is welcome...


----------



## enigma1 (Jan 13, 2009)

It's probably puff ink.....raises up when heat is applied.


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

try the pebble puff vinyl


----------

